# Sondage repas.



## violetta (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je serais curieuse de savoir comment vous organisez la prise des repas.
Est-ce que vous faites manger les plus grands ensemble sur une petite table ou préférez-vous les installer à table avec vous?
C'est juste un petit sondage, pure curiosité. 
Alors moi, même si j'ai l'équipement,  et pour avoir testé les 2 méthodes,  je préfère installer les enfants à table, je trouve que c'est plus pratique.
Les plus grands sont sur une chaise haute évolutive (je les trouve vraiment bien ces chaises), et les plus petits sur une chaise haute plus adaptée aux petits.
Nous sommes tous ensemble à table, je trouve que c'est sympa et plus pratique pour moi, car même les grands ont bien souvent d'aide et d'être à la même  hauteur est quand meme mieux.
J'ai déjà fait manger les plus grands sur la petite petite table mais bof, je préfère la table "familiale ".
Et vous ?


----------



## Titine15 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Tout ce petit monde dans la cuisine et chacun à un siège adapté à son âge. Et à partir de 2 ans environ c'est à table comme les grands avec des comment dire des trucs qu'on met sous les pieds de la chaise pour la rehausser. Avec  mes 2 hernies discales pas question de faire autrement. Les petites tables c'est pas fait pour mon dos.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

C est moi qui prépare les repas et  on mange tous a table en même temps . Sauf bébé qui mange son petit pot juste avant nous .  Je m installe entre les 2 loulous qui peuvent avoir besoin d un peu d aide 
Pour moi le repas et un moment d échange


----------



## NounouNat2 (7 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi, pour les bébés c'est biberon à bras avec coussin d'allaitement pour soulager mon épaule.
Les enfants en âge d'être assis, chaise haute et pour les plus grands avec de bons appuis, petite table montessori.
Ils mettent la table et ont une étagère spéciale avec leurs couverts à leur hauteur.
Ça travaille bien l'autonomie et ils adorent.
J'ai mon siège d'atsem que je place à côté d'eux, je suis à leur hauteur et mon dos est préservé


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

Je suis petite, et pas très à l'aise avec les meubles pour adultes, donc, j'aime autant leur table, qui est grande, c'est une table de crèche, 1,20m de long, j'ai enlevé les pieds des chaises hautes, comme ça, moins besoin de les soulever haut, c'est mieux pour mes épaules fragiles, et moins dangereux en cas de chute.
En général, les plus petits avant, mais quand c'est possible, tous ensemble, je mange après, souvent quand ils sont couchés


----------



## violetta (7 Septembre 2022)

Merci de bien vouloir partager votre pratique. 
Alors c'est vrai que faire manger les grands ensemble sur une petite table est très interessant pour gagner en autonomie : prendre ses couverts, mettre la table, c'est vraiment super.
Mais le côté pratique et "sympa convivial" l'emporte chez moi.
D'autant plus que mon conjoint rentre manger à midi  et j'aime beaucoup ce moment de partage.
Les petits racontent leur matinée, et bla bla bla bla.
C'est vraiment sympa.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Sympa ce sondage Violetta 

Alors moi c’est table du salon rectangulaire et assez haute, juste à hauteur des enfants lorsqu’ils sont sur leur petite chaise de couleur, ils vont chercher chacun leur chaise et s’installent chacun toujours à la même place. Ils racontent leur vie … parfois c’est rigolo de les écouter, et évidemment je participe et il y a souvent des éclats de rire. J’adore lorsqu’ils sont autonomes. 

8/14 mois chaise haute. 

Dans quel ordre … en fonction à quelle heure ils ont mangé les 8/14 mois, et les grands après ou vice-versa 😜


----------



## assmatzam (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Mes 2 plus grandes 18 et 27 mois mangent sur une petite table 
Mon plus petit 15 mois mange dans la chaise haute que je met en position la plus basse et moi je suis assise sur un pouf à leur hauteur 

Je peux ainsi aider les 2 plus grandes si besoin car je suis à leur hauteur et à proximité 

Elles mettent la table et débarassent et elles adorent 
Mes loulous gagnent en autonomie y compris durant le repas


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Perso les bébés mangeaient avant car j'allais à l'école rechercher les plus grands et c'était une sacrée organisation et fière d'y être arrivée il y a plus de 10 ans ... et les autres mangeaient en même temps que moi autour de la table familiale ... le petites tables c'est pour les jeux !!!


----------



## mamytata (8 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi, c'est sur leur petite table dès qu'ils savent manger seuls.

Pour les bébés, c'est dans la chaise haute, près des autres.

Pour les biberons, c'est dans les bras. J'avoue, je suis fan


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Mamytata pour les bébés c'est aussi dans les bras !!! j'ai même eu une "grande" de 3 ans qui le prenait encore sur moi !!! j'ADORE !


----------



## RBK81 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors ici c'est biberon dans les bras 🥰, suis fan aussi de ces moments tendresses.
Les plus petits qui ne savent pas encore manger seuls sont dans des chaises hautes et généralement mangent en 1er. 
Pour les autres avant c'était autour de la table familiale sur des réhausseurs, mais j'ai changé mes chaises et ne peux plus y mettre ces réhausseurs. Donc maintenant c'est autour d'une table pour enfants et moi sur un pouf car je mange avec eux. Je trouve ce moment de partage important 🤗...


----------



## Leeanna (8 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas de salle à manger, nous avons juste un îlot central avec la table intégrée à hauteur de plan de travail, donc ça serait trop haut pour les petits que je garde et donc trop dangereux. (Si j'avais une table banale je pense que on mangerait tous sur cette table car ca pourrait être un moment convivial avec les petits accueilli mon mari et mes enfants). Les petits mangent sur une table à leur hauteur je m'installe avec eux sur un tabouret ( donc ça reste convivial mais je vois mal mon mari faire la même chose que moi sur un petit tabouret) et j'ai enlevé une partie des pieds de ma chaise haute pour qu'elle soit à la même hauteur que nous.


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour votre participation.
A ce stade, la petite table l'emporte.


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi c'est sur une petite table avec petites chaises (où je suis assise aussi). Les bébés sont dans la chaise haute évolutive en position basse ainsi il font parti du moment aussi.


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda et 1 de plus pour la petite table.


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

voici notre table, en ce moment, j'ai aussi les chaises bébé dont j'ai retiré la partie basse des pieds


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Liline, ça me rappelle la crèche !!!!!
C'est super!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

J’avais vu une émission sur les dangers des tous petits et ce que représentait à leur hauteur une vrai chaise, table etc

C’était TRÈS impressionnant

Qu’il fallait se mettre à leur hauteur et voir tout ce qu’il fallait faire pour monter sur une chaise normale etc

D’ailleurs Coluche avait fait un sketch 

il était en salopette comme toujours avec une énorme tétine dans le bec et sur une ÉNORME chaise haute … vous en souvenez-vous?


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

merci Violetta, j'ai mis du temps, mais je l'ai eu mon espace type crèche, une salle de 23 m², avec nido, aménagement modulable en fonction des ages, un WC de crèche, 2 lavabos enfants, et une salle de motricité de 20m².
Chantou, je me rappelle d'une émission, "le jeux de la vérité", il s'était mis dans une chaise haute, à sa taille, et quand il avait relevé la tablette, on voyait écrit "menteur professionnel"


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Oh que oui, que je me souviens de Coluche.
Il doit se retourner dans sa tombe de voir qu'aujourd'hui on ne peut plus rien dire.
Avec lui, tout était drôle et tout le monde en prenait pour son grade.
C'etait une belle époque pour les humouristes contrairement à aujourd'hui , toujours a se censurer...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Oui c’es ça Liline 👏👏👏👏


----------



## Lea64 (13 Septembre 2022)

Ici jusqu'à qu'il tienne assis correctement et tt seul  c est transat pour le repas ensuite chaise haute et vers 18mois généralement sur la petite table chacun à sa chaise de couleur différente , il mettent leurs couverts et assiettes et moi petit tabouret à roulette avec eux je trouve sa plus simple que sur la grande table quand ils sont 4 faut être debout pour les aider et je trouve qu'ils ont plus confiance en eux sur les petites chaises pas trop haute


----------



## incognito (13 Septembre 2022)

chaise haute pour bébé, chaise normale à table avec moi (et ma famille) pour les grands, bébé est avec nous ou alors vit sa vie en motricité libre

les repas sur petite table, mon dos n'est pas du tout d'accord


----------



## Grenat11 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

En général, on est tous sur la même table, soit dans ma salle à manger soit sur la table de cuisine qui est très haute. Mes minettes de 15 et 17 mois ont leur réhausseur et adorent être à la même hauteur que tout le monde...durant les vacances, il est arrivé que j'ai mes 6 accueillis à table, là j'ai fait un service pour eux et mes enfants et moi après.

Je précise que j'ai 2 fratries (17 mois et 5 ans, et 15 mois et 3 ans) et les deux autres acceuils variables. Dérogation pour tout ce petit monde et la pmi sait que mes enfants sont présents durant les vacances, ils ont 12, 14,et 16 ans.. donc les 6 plus les miens c'est assez rare 😉. (Précision donnée pour celles qui s'étonnent du nombre d'accueillir chez moi)


----------



## chantal01 (14 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, pour avoir tester les 2 repas tous ensemble et séparément, je fais séparément, je m'occupe du ou des bébés pendant que les grands sont à table (j'ai une table ikéa), puis temps calmes et sieste, je mange après. bonne journée


----------

